# Fridge cabinet movement.Bolero



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Swift Bolero 680FB 2009 model
Has anyone experienced movement of the unit the fridge fits into.
The unit has 3 fixings on each side securing to the wall.
I found that my unit was pulling away from the wall,and at first i thought the wall from bowing.
On closer inspection i found the bottom of the unit had moved away 1/2 inch (in old money ) from the wall,and that there was no fixing from the floor to the unit.
I put some weight behind it and pushed it back to the wall,and fitted a few L shaped brkts from floor to the unit . Job done.
What all this has done is caused the screws in the wall to pull out and there is now no proper fixing. 
Just thought i would let other owners be aware of my situation .
It may have been there should have had floor brkts fitted,but were missed off in production.
Bolero owners ,just check ,as it could have been avoided with a simple floor brkt.
Sorry for going on.

Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you complained to Swift or the dealer.
I am not sure that they monitor all threads on here.


cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Cabby

I was not complaining,just wanting people to be aware .
And yes i have contacted Swift.

Les


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

lifestyle said:


> Hi Cabby
> 
> I was not complaining,just wanting people to be aware .
> And yes i have contacted Swift.
> ...


Les,

I would complain bitterly as that sounds like horrendous build quality on an almost new van.
I hate to think what might happen in the event of an accident.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I would have complained as well.not the quality I would accept.

cabby


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I contacted them by e`mail,and have had no reply as yet.
Has anyone got a phone number for them.

Les


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> I contacted them by e`mail,and have had no reply as yet.
> Has anyone got a phone number for them.
> 
> Les


01482 847332 and ask for Customer Services.

They do have a factory shutdown over the summer at some point. Not sure if it's already happened or not.

Phil


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Phil,I dialed the number you gave me,went to answer machine.who gave me direct line to customer care 01482 - 875740

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just to give you an update,Swift contacted me today with the offer to fix the problem.I have decided to decline their offer ,after they give me the locations of the fixing points and what was behind them.Evidently there is a metal plate behind each screw going into the wall .I have redirected the screw and i am now happy.
Yes ,it should not happened, but i do not have the time now to pursue the matter any further.
Recently retired ,so i`m chilled out   

Thanks for the interest

Les


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We found the same thing was happening to our Bolero 680. I mentioned it to the service manager at our dealer, West Country, and he said that it was a common problem. Apparently there are some metal bits in the body side that the Swift fitters do not bother with and the fridge cabinet is screwed to the insulation which then pulls away from the wall.
West Counrty removed the fridge and fitted an ' L ' angled piece of stengthening the whole length of the panel, it looks a good job.
Just a word of warning the fitter told me there is a void between the two panels, table storage cuboard/side of the fridge, where there is some wiring that goes up the the TV and 12/230v sockets, this came to light as I said I was going to put some platerboard screws into the insulation and make brackets to pull the panels together.
West Country carried out the repair under warrantee whilst the van was in for its annual habitation service so there was no inconveniance.
I wonder how many other Belero owners have looked !
Dipsie.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We had the same problem with our 2009 680FB.
The dealer fixed it but after a couple of weeks the fridge cabinet had moved again.
After some delay Swift got involved and we returned the Bolero to the factory for them to fix it. I have to say that we got fantastic service from them. We drove from Suffolk to Hull and were greeted with coffee at the factory while we waited for an engineer to come and inspect the problem. I also pointed out one or two other small faults, one of which had been caused by the dealer.
A hire car was waiting for us to drive home which was collected from home the following day.
After notifying us that repairs were complete and making an appointment for us to collect the Bolero a hire car was delivered to home.
On collection the engineer showed me what had been done. They had gone through things with a fine tooth comb and all the cabinets had been checked and where necessary bonded back to the walls. The little jobs I had told him about were also dealt with.
I was told that on our return home I should submit a claim for the fuel used for the return trip to the factory, which I did and received a cheque within days.
The fault was caused by the fixings missing the plates embedded in the side walls. It is now over a year since the trip to the factory and everything is still OK.
So, if Swift offer to sort the problem in the factory my advice would be to take up that offer and get the job done properly.

Landyman.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm afraid the days of Swift's outstanding customer care are now gone. They don't seem to want to take responsibility for their foul ups these days. When someone posts a negative post on Swift talk they lock the thread.

They are even saying that you are not supposed to expect to contact them, it's for customers to moan to each other about poor service and products!


----------

